# How does it feel when a steroid kicks in?



## trancebrah (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm seeing all these questions about when a certain steroid kicks in, but how does it feel once it kicks in?

How does it feel like to be on test, tren, Clen, etc.

I'm starting a prop cycle soon so I'm really curious


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 20, 2011)

Close your eyes,

Imagine your standing behind a donkey, then all of a sudden he KICKS YOU!! thats what it feels like.  lol
















































On a serious note, you will notice your pumps last longer, your muslce soreness fades quicker, you are hungry as shit all the time, your a sweaty mess. Your lifting weight you never touched before.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 20, 2011)

all in your head, lol
dont let it have placebo effect


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

Test I think you can tell just by your libido, mood, how you feel mentally etc. Deca I didn't notice at all, but dbol I think you can feel the "drive" or mental effects after each dose. Other than that improved strength, pumps recovery etc. is all I've experienced. 

I'm guessing something like tren might be more noticeable (never tried it) but for the most part the only way you can tell is by the way it affects your physique and the difference you feel in your workouts


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 20, 2011)

right you are, best ways to tell are scale, overall physique in mirror, libido, mood, but you dont walk around thinking you are hercules, and if you do that placebo effect



Digitalash said:


> Test I think you can tell just by your libido, mood, how you feel mentally etc. Deca I didn't notice at all, but dbol I think you can feel the "drive" or mental effects after each dose. Other than that improved strength, pumps recovery etc. is all I've experienced.
> 
> I'm guessing something like tren might be more noticeable (never tried it) but for the most part the only way you can tell is by the way it affects your physique and the difference you feel in your workouts


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 20, 2011)

Really? What does it feel like when a steroid kicks in?



Probably should have done a bit more reading before you pinned aye?


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 20, 2011)

??? need clarification on questions



Hate4TheWeak said:


> Really? What does it feel like when a steroid kicks in?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have done a bit more reading before you pinned aye?


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 20, 2011)

It's like coming. Just imagine coming in the gym coming on the stage. Imagine coming all the time!


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 20, 2011)

just imagined cumming all day.


----------



## FordFan (Sep 20, 2011)

Test, deca, I could never really notice until few weeks later.  Halotestin was the most "bang" I've had.  Stuff would put me in "berzerk" mode.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It's like coming. Just imagine coming in the gym coming on the stage. Imagine coming all the time!




touche


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 20, 2011)

i noticed when tren kicked in when i woke up the past three nights absolutely drenched in sweat! Also the strength and mass gains kicked in about a week in. I love it, but damn i think i may need some plastic sheets


----------



## Prize (Sep 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It's like coming. Just imagine coming in the gym coming on the stage. Imagine coming all the time!


 Hey D!!!! Are you really naked in your avitar and talking about coming all over the place??? You still are a FREAK!!! I've missed talking to you over at Doc's...Your Bro, HITman.....


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 20, 2011)

Prize said:


> Hey D!!!! Are you really naked in your avitar and talking about coming all over the place??? You still are a FREAK!!! I've missed talking to you over at Doc's...Your Bro, HITman.....



HITMAN !! what's up bro?!??! Every time I go on there you guys are gone. How have you been? I'm not naked but pm me for nudes bro!


----------



## Prize (Sep 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> HITMAN !! what's up bro?!??! Every time I go on there you guys are gone. How have you been? I'm not naked but pm me for nudes bro!


 
See that's what I've missed!!!!


----------



## pieguy (Sep 20, 2011)

I woke up one day 5'lbs heavier and it didn't go away. I didn't even feel stronger or fatter. Next I noticed ridiculously good libido. It was fkn awesome.


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It's like coming. Just imagine coming in the gym coming on the stage. Imagine coming all the time!


 i laughed my ass off when arny said that,i think in the same clip he's smoking a joint .i've seen arny smoke weed in the gym and drink jim bean..lol..


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> i laughed my ass off when arny said that,i think in the same clip he's smoking a joint .i've seen arny smoke weed in the gym and drink jim bean..lol..







YouTube Video











Arnold is numero uno


----------



## GMO (Sep 21, 2011)

trancebrah said:


> I'm seeing all these questions about when a certain steroid kicks in, but how does it feel once it kicks in?
> 
> How does it feel like to be on test, tren, Clen, etc.
> 
> I'm starting a prop cycle soon so I'm really curious




You'll know...believe me.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 21, 2011)

It feels like...


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel about the same in everyday life except maybe a bit more energy and a better mood. When I really notice the difference is in the middle of a good workout. When you've got the right music playing and you've got a nice pump, you're pushing heavier weights and don't feel tired, that's when I really feel ON

Maybe I'm the only one who feels this way... but I notice a huge difference in the bedroom, and I don't just mean libido. It sorta brings out the animal in you, like you wanna pin her down and ragefuck the shit out of her lmao. Not gonna lie but I was pretty tempted to bite my fb's neck last week but thought it might come off a bit weird  . Normally I'm content to let her be on top, to get head etc. but lately nothing feels right except being totally dominant. Anyone else feel like this or am I just a creep


----------



## Jmaxx (Sep 1, 2017)

*Kick in time ?? apetite ?*

how long does deca & test e kick in ? Does test deca increases appetite ? I m on 4 th week of my cycle (14 week) , but no any effect , is it that i got fake gear ?


----------



## JODER (Sep 4, 2017)

You get erections all the time.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tots (Sep 4, 2017)

Jmaxx said:


> how long does deca & test e kick in ? Does test deca increases appetite ? I m on 4 th week of my cycle (14 week) , but no any effect , is it that i got fake gear ?



Deca does take time to start taking effect, I run NPP for the first few weeks to kind of get a jumpstart. Within a week or two you should start to notice


----------



## blergs. (Sep 18, 2017)

bigdtrain said:


> right you are, best ways to tell are scale, overall physique in mirror, libido, mood,* but you dont walk around thinking you are hercules, and if you do that placebo effect*



AGREED! LMFAO
I have seen it too lol


----------



## HamHands (Sep 28, 2017)

After taking a Holiday for almost 2 years I'm back on. I've been in "HRT" for the past month after consistently averaging in the mid 250's Test range with quarterly blood work... Unacceptable! So with taking (2) shots a week of .75mls, each shot, along with (2) doses as well of 500 IU's of HCT over the last month as prescribed by my doctor I woke up this morning after a killer leg day yesterday and said to myself... "Fuck yeah, I'm back..." I'll elaborate... I feel more with it. I feel a lot more like I did when I was 30 years old, (before my accident), when I was killing it at work and in the gym. I'm noticeably stronger and can go for more reps without being winded. There is a certain boost in the sense of well being. And while I don't yet feel like violating every of age virgin within a mile radius of me... yet... I can certainly feel that need/want/sensation growing more and more every week. And lastly, drive and determination is way up. That's how I feel anyways... YMMV!


----------



## yogiart (Oct 22, 2017)

I remember feeling anxiety after shots and before it kicks in. after it kicks in, I feel a good sense of wellbeing


----------

